# DVD Writer - Incorrect Function error



## creed2981 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a dvd writer model LG GSA-H10A as an external USB drive and whenever I put a blank DVD-R disk in it reads it as if I put in a blank CD.  A window pops asking me what I want to do for a blank cd (i.e create a cd with iTunes, windows media player etc.).  I open my computer and it says CD Drive E: but the picture of the disk says DVD-R so it sees it in a way as the DVD-R.  Then when I try to click the drive it says "E:\ is not accessible.  Incorrect Function."

I can watch dvds, burn cds, and play cds from the drive.  I updated the firmware also.  I tried using different usb ports and same issue.  I have had this dvd burner for about 3 yrs and it did work before but i hadnt used it in like a year and now it wont work. 

I am running windows XP with all updates so far.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

You open a drive with a blank disk in it like you would for one with data already on it. The preburned like store bought or one already burned will be ready for viewing. Windows is properly detecting the blank media with the prompt for making a choice there showing both drive and disk are good.


----------



## creed2981 (Feb 7, 2008)

yes but it pops up asking me what i want to do for a cd ,not a dvd and when i go to my computer and double click the e drive which is this drive it says the error.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

The popup can simply be checked off to do nothing there. One thing that caused a similar problem was a floppy drive lately where no floppy could be read or disk seen found to be the data cable. You might need to see a new cable if the drive itself is not the problem.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 7, 2008)

creed2981 said:


> Have a dvd writer model LG GSA-H10A as an external USB drive and whenever I put a blank DVD-R disk in it reads it as if I put in a blank CD. A window pops asking me what I want to do for a blank cd (i.e create a cd with iTunes, windows media player etc.). I open my computer and it says CD Drive E: but the picture of the disk says DVD-R so it sees it in a way as the DVD-R. Then when I try to click the drive it says "E:\ is not accessible. Incorrect Function."
> 
> I can watch dvds, burn cds, and play cds from the drive. I updated the firmware also. I tried using different usb ports and same issue. I have had this dvd burner for about 3 yrs and it did work before but i hadnt used it in like a year and now it wont work.
> 
> I am running windows XP with all updates so far.


 
What program where you using to burn a DVD, XP doesnt have built in DVD burning capabilities. You will have to get some DVD burning software.


----------



## creed2981 (Feb 7, 2008)

nero 7 ultra


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 7, 2008)

Does Nero detect a blank DVD and burn to it?


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

After closing out the automatic popup and opening an explorer window to browse a blank disk in the dvd burner(Vista here) the screen capture here shows what Windows will then display.





The new version has it's own writer built into it. simply clicking on the link for the drive in the left column brings that up. When XP is booted into I would simply see a blank windows when going to browse the drive with a blank in it. If Nero reports a need for a blank disk while one is in the drive probably needs replacing.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 7, 2008)

He running XP not Vista!


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> He running XP not Vista!


 
I'm well aware of that!  The image there shows what is seen with the new version over was commonly seen with XP.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 7, 2008)

How exactly does that help other than you making another post.


----------



## creed2981 (Feb 7, 2008)

Its working now for some reason..thanks for the help fellas


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 8, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> How exactly does that help other than you making another post.


 
 I thouight that's what you were doing here.


----------

